
Ask HN: Is it still worth it learning Mac OS app development? - gcatalfamo
Aside from famous indie successes which might induce survivorship bias, is it worth it to undergo Mac OS <i>native</i> development?
======
andrewmcwatters
Yes, absolutely, because cross-platform and web technologies can only go
surface deep. What the industry really needs to spark innovation in the native
development spaces is new engineering minds asking, "Why does native take so
long to development?" and solving these problems to raise the bar for the rest
of the industry.

People who operate and can contribute to this space can help us make the most
of our hardware today, decreasing energy consumption, reducing disk space
utilization, lowing RAM requirements, all to make the most of our devices.

Enhancing native UI development across the big three platforms is more
critical than ever as we see Moore's law lose meaningful ground.

------
stephenr
As opposed to what? Not developing for Mac, or developing a web app, or using
a cross-platform library/toolkit?

It also depends what your product is/does. If it's a barely-profitable niche
product on _any_ platform, it's possibly not profitable at all on a reduced
market like macOS.

------
chmaynard
Probably the most compelling reason to learn macOS app development is to
leverage your talent and ambition to get a job in Apple Software Engineering.
Many people have done just that.

